# weed-n-feed toxicity



## JeffS (May 5, 2011)

I'm wondering if any weed-n-feed products are safe for rabbits who will be nibbling on the lawn. My understanding is that some of them simply over-fertilize the weeds, so those might be okay for rabbits.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 5, 2011)

Everything I've read says "free of chemicals". Most of the stuff is formulated so it won't harm us but can still be devastating to smaller animals.


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (May 6, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't trust it. But that's because we've had a very terrible experience with chemical products and our rabbits. Long story short, we had hireda man from a pesticide companyto come spray for insects around our house. Their products were said to be "safe on animals." Despite that, we took precautions and told the guy not to go near our rabbitry when he was spraying, just in case. Well, he didn't listen. He sprayed chemcials into our rabbit'swater dishes, and they all died the next morning. We never were able to get justice from the company, mainly due to financial reasons. It's a long story, but my point being, even if something says "safe on animals" or "nontoxic", really doesn't mean anything.

"Safe on animals" literally means it was only tested on certain animals in certain circumstances. For example, it's only safe for dogs if they inhale it and are only in a well ventilated room for no more than twenty minutes. It doesn't mean it's safe for all animals (such as rabbits) or if they decide to ingest/play init. And "Nontoxic" can literally mean, it's deemed as such because it hasn't been tested on anything at all to proove if it's toxic or not. And what's really sad, is that this is all legal. Companies that produce products can be as mildly descrete as they want when labeling things.


So please just be aware if anythingseemsworth questioning for the health of your rabbit.:wink


----------

